# Wasp Sting!!!



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexter was busy sticking his nose in the bushes today and came out screeching followed by a load of wasps - i picked him up trying to get him to chill and had wasps swarming as they were trying to get to him - he had 2 stuck on his face which i had to pull off but was left with a swollen face - vets told me to watch it for further swelling and his tongue swelling - his face seems to have reduced in size now but hes still a bit bewildered (poor little thing) - has anyone had any experience of dogs being stung???


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Inca when about a year old ran through a wasps nest and came out screaming covered head to toe in them, it was one of the guys we were walking with who just scooped her up and took a short cut through the bushes and slid down a hill and dunked her in the river, my mum then took her and went right in with her. by this point she was completely limp and mum had to hold her head above the water. 

we then got her out and took her the the emergency vet, they didn't take her in as soon as they got there, but they said as she was still alive after so many stings she would be fine but they would take her as soon as they could, to give her pain killer etc. she wouldn't move when we got her home she just lay and slept, she slept in my room that night as i didn't want her far from me. 

she was in shock but luckily she was not allergic, i found scabs on her for months when grooming her. 


it was one of the worst day ever i was so scared, she was so lip and so heavy carrying her to the car, one of to Ladies we were walking with gave us her jumper to try and keep her warm after her cold dip. i don't think iv ever felt so sick. 

i have always hated wasps but i hate them even more now. 


glad he is ok,


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Gosh Kendal, that is a truly scary tale. Good thinking on the chap who rushed her into the lake.

It all answers my question, do dogs get stung by wasp? A resounding yes. I'll watch Millie carefully.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

jools said:


> Dexter was busy sticking his nose in the bushes today and came out screeching followed by a load of wasps - i picked him up trying to get him to chill and had wasps swarming as they were trying to get to him - he had 2 stuck on his face which i had to pull off but was left with a swollen face - vets told me to watch it for further swelling and his tongue swelling - his face seems to have reduced in size now but hes still a bit bewildered (poor little thing) - has anyone had any experience of dogs being stung???


Poor dexter. Hope he recovers ok x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

MillieDog said:


> Gosh Kendal, that is a truly scary tale. Good thinking on the chap who rushed her into the lake.
> 
> It all answers my question, do dogs get stung by wasp? A resounding yes. I'll watch Millie carefully.


we didnt kn ow what was wrong with her she just rab by us screaming and biting at he back end, it wasnt till we got up close we saw her covered in them. her cot was real long at that point which makes me think she was about 18 months or so. i dont even thing we could guess how many times she was stung. 

i dont think she remembered as she was fine when we went back to the park later that week.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't know if anyone has ever tried this or not but i read some time ago that if your dog gets stung by wasps you should immediately give him a Piriteze Allergy Tablet. I always keep a box in my bag but don't know if i would actually use it or not. Has anyone else ever heard this?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Kendal that is truly horrific. I can't begin to imagine how you felt. So scary. 

Jools I hope Dexter recovers soon xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Kendal - your story made me gasp in horror - that is truly awful!
My daughter was stung 3 times by the same wasp a couple of days ago - I whacked it off her and it then went straight to Treacle who got stung goodness knows how many times as she yelped so much - I screamed at hubby to get it off of our puppy as I had crying daughter in arms - it then went for hubby and stung his eye!
It really spoilt our walk and now we are all a little nervous! Not sure about Piriteze but sounds ok?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I HATE wasps, it's horrible to read about all your experiences. Thanks goodness everyone concerned is ok.

I have hayfever and always carry Piriteze tablets anyway, so will bare that in mind xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Goodness me, poor Dexter and what awful stories. I'm glad none of you got stung while rescuing your doggies!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks all, I think wasps are very bad at the minute so i'll be on the look out for the little blighters - i asked the vet about piriton and she said not a good idea as they are puppies and really not sure what affect piriton would have on such a small dog - not sure about big dogs???? but told me just to make sure the swelling went down and it didn't affect his tongue - trying to get inside dexters mouth at the best of times to retriece something is hard enought never miond when he was fraught - but he did let me - bless him!! Kendal you must've been beside yourself with Delta - it really does frighten the poor little pups!!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor Dexter and Inca must have been awful for them! We have a plum tree at the bottom of our garden which attracts wasps in August for a few weeks, I was just thinking the other day i'll have to keep her away from the garden then. She'll be chasing them all X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

jools said:


> Thanks all, I think wasps are very bad at the minute so i'll be on the look out for the little blighters - i asked the vet about piriton and she said not a good idea as they are puppies and really not sure what affect piriton would have on such a small dog - not sure about big dogs???? but told me just to make sure the swelling went down and it didn't affect his tongue - trying to get inside dexters mouth at the best of times to retriece something is hard enought never miond when he was fraught - but he did let me - bless him!! Kendal you must've been beside yourself with Delta - it really does frighten the poor little pups!!


i know lots of people who give piriton to their dogs for alergys to insects and grass etc. if your worried you could always half one lol if thats possible the tablets a quite small arent they.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Scary stories about wasps. My Dexter is always snapping at flies and I'm scared he will do the same with wasps when they are at their worst in August. My brother's springer got stung in the mouth once and my brother put chunks of ice in her mouth to reduce the swelling- it seemed to work.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

The quality of our lawn leaves a lot to be desired and it is covered with clover (as well as Izzy induced brown patches relating to another thread). The clover had adapted wonderfully to the constant mowing and the lawn is covered with flowers at ground level. That attracts the bees and Izzy had a phase of chasing the bees and snapping at them. Everytime i saw her do it I made a screeching loud NO and eventually she stopped bee chasing. A friend did tell me to give her half a piriton if she does get stung.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

I do remember reading sometime ago in a magazine that a Piriton Tablet had saved a dogs life as it had gone into shock after being stung. I remember it saying that if the tablet had not been given the dog would have died before it got to the vets. The next time i go to vets i will ask their opinion. May even get in touch with Piriton makers and see what they say. I always keep Piriton in my bag just in case mine ever got stung and had a severe reaction to it and i am stuck in the middle of a field, think i would try anything. May be half would be ok for a puppy and full one for an adult dog, though like you say Kendal, think you would struggle breaking it in half!!!!!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

cockerpoo61 said:


> I do remember reading sometime ago in a magazine that a Piriton Tablet had saved a dogs life as it had gone into shock after being stung. I remember it saying that if the tablet had not been given the dog would have died before it got to the vets. The next time i go to vets i will ask their opinion. May even get in touch with Piriton makers and see what they say. I always keep Piriton in my bag just in case mine ever got stung and had a severe reaction to it and i am stuck in the middle of a field, think i would try anything. May be half would be ok for a puppy and full one for an adult dog, though like you say Kendal, think you would struggle breaking it in half!!!!!!!!


i dont think they would recomend it chemists dont let you buy human medication if you say its for your dog, as they say their insurance doesnt cover the medication being used on pets.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

HELP .... Oakley has just been biten by a wasp.... on his back pad ... he is limping and not very happy...oh no, I feel sick.... my hubby is huggy him as I type.. I need my cockapoo friends help ....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if he was going to have a reaction to the sting im guessing it would have happend by now. get some ice and pop it on the aria.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Kendal ....Kendal to the rescue xxxxxxx I wish it was me in pain.... ahhh hubby and I sat on the kitchen floor, laptop at our side researching dog wasp stings ...a fun sunday evening :S


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh JoJo's panick is over .. Oakley is starting to walk a bit better now, Honey tried to hump him when he was in a vunerable start (in pain from his wasp sting- tut tut Honey) but all is getting back to normal in JoJo's kichen 

Dogs playing nicely .. JoJo on her favourite dog forum and Hubby putting the kettle on  

Thank you Kendal .. great to know I have advice on this forum .. you settled my panick .. much appreciated .. I owe you one xxxx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad Oakley ok and panic is over, enjoy the rest of the evening


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

phew it was a bit hectic here but not too hectic for me to stop checking my laptop


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

glad its all worked outhe might have a wee limp for a day or two but he will be fine


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

kendal said:


> Inca when about a year old ran through a wasps nest and came out screaming covered head to toe in them, it was one of the guys we were walking with who just scooped her up and took a short cut through the bushes and slid down a hill and dunked her in the river, my mum then took her and went right in with her. by this point she was completely limp and mum had to hold her head above the water.
> 
> we then got her out and took her the the emergency vet, they didn't take her in as soon as they got there, but they said as she was still alive after so many stings she would be fine but they would take her as soon as they could, to give her pain killer etc. she wouldn't move when we got her home she just lay and slept, she slept in my room that night as i didn't want her far from me.
> 
> ...


I am almost crying here. I would be so scared and panicing. So glad all was okay in the end.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Jools, 
I am dreading any stings for Cider. You defenetly getting some experience in ( tick and swap ) I hope Dexter is okay now xxx big hug from brother Cider for Dexter xxx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Wee Maggie got stung today. She just sat down on her walk and started whining and biting her hip, and I had to pull the wasp off her. Now she is still all sooky and whimpers when you touch where the sting was. Cant see anything there when I look tho. She is proper sorry for herself, wee soul! Emma x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter found a wasp nest in my garden yesterday under a very thick lilac tree. He yelped and ran back into the house and I quickly shut the door. It was just in time as dozens of wasps came out - it really scared me as I'm sure they would have all attacked him. I'm tempted to get the Pest Control in as it's right by my frontdoor.


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

ah jools upset me when I read about little dexter getting stung. must have been really scary. Hope he is better.
How are thing s coming on !!! is he keeping you busy. Missie is really funny now as she has got older her own personality is coming through. There is nothing missie about her !!! she is a little tomboy nothing phases her and she still terrorizes the cats.
looking foward to see some pics of dexter.

jane x


----------

